# Few ? for Carnival Theme Room Decor



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love to get the red and white stripes look for a tent. I have seen some people decorate a room or a haunt for a carnival. I cant find any material to do this. Any ideas how to decorate the room for a carnival? I have some booths and posters but want the whole tent feel.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

my quick and dirty response is white butcher block paper and red duct tape. pain in the butt to do a huge room...are you going for a more refined look?


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

also,...i did a wonderland theme party with this tent effect. you could use red and white tulle/netting and you could tent it and let it fall all the way to the floor. are you after something like this?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I wanted to do for the ceiling.. EXACT!! How did you do it? I love it


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

zombiefrac beat me to it!! Doesn't that look *GREAT*??? Here's a link to something that might help. I have bought lots of stuff from this site and would recommend them.

http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm?cat=45453


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

zombiefrac said:


> also,...i did a wonderland theme party with this tent effect. you could use red and white tulle/netting and you could tent it and let it fall all the way to the floor. are you after something like this?


Awesome look. Did you staple it in in the corners?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

exactly, shindigz is great and the pricing is not all that bad when you compare it to other party sites. 

I have a small area, maybe the size of a kitchen dining room, that I decorated circus/carnival. I bought red and white fabric (came that way together) at Joannes. They had 2 styles. 

This looks like it could be it but my stripes seem thicker/wider-->http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_10123255a


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

For a haunted carnival kinda thing, I'd do white sheets with get some fake blood, paint the blood on the sheets in stripes.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

shindigz it is!! OK now Zombie you have to let us know how you got it to stay nicely on the wall and in a circle? Did you have a circle hanging and tied it all to it? Stapled it? Glued it? 
I dont know but it is gorgeous


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Erin, there might even be a "how-to" on the Shindigz site, they have little videos of how to create different looks.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

erin, thanks for the compliment. it was a favorite decoration of mine and i kinda left it up for half of the year. here is a pic of it at october. and it was fairly easy to do: 
start with a plastic cross-stich or embroidery ring - the part of the ring that comes undone with the screw mechanism. this is what will be your center. you can use the solid part if you are not putting it around a fixture. simply tie the end of your fabric around the ring and pull it to your desired tension...i used push pins to secure the fabric to my wall. once i had it secure, then i cut the desired length of fabric to hang down. again, tie (i used a simple knot) fabric to the ring and now pull it to the opposite side of where you started. this will allow you to find the height you want the canopy at and allow you to center the ring if it is around a fixture. my next drape was at the 90 degree angle and the drape after that was the opposite side from there. now you will have 4 drapes at 3, 6, 9 and 12 o'clock. i played with these 4 until i got the canopy at the right tension and height. after that...it is simply filling in the gaps. 

because it took a good deal of time to do and a serious amount of fabric...my table area is large, i didn't want to disassemble it to try to figure out for next season which length of fabric went where...i rolled each section up and secured it with a safety pin and labeled the 3,6,9, and 12 pieces. then i stored it away in a plastic bin. 

hope this helps and i look forward to seeing your creation!
also, MHooch and kittyvibe are right about Shindigz...they are excellent. I purchased my gossamer from them. I got all my tulle netting from Joanne's when they had a 50% sale. I hadn't found Shindigz yet..ha!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I answered you on your profile about this. I forgot to add that the crepe streamers i used i bought from the dollar tree. They had 2 packs of red and white. I bought a pack of each color. So, it only cost me $2 to create this effect! Can't beat that!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

zombiefrac said:


> erin, thanks for the compliment. it was a favorite decoration of mine and i kinda left it up for half of the year. here is a pic of it at october. and it was fairly easy to do:
> start with a plastic cross-stich or embroidery ring - the part of the ring that comes undone with the screw mechanism. this is what will be your center. you can use the solid part if you are not putting it around a fixture. simply tie the end of your fabric around the ring and pull it to your desired tension...i used push pins to secure the fabric to my wall. once i had it secure, then i cut the desired length of fabric to hang down. again, tie (i used a simple knot) fabric to the ring and now pull it to the opposite side of where you started. this will allow you to find the height you want the canopy at and allow you to center the ring if it is around a fixture. my next drape was at the 90 degree angle and the drape after that was the opposite side from there. now you will have 4 drapes at 3, 6, 9 and 12 o'clock. i played with these 4 until i got the canopy at the right tension and height. after that...it is simply filling in the gaps.
> 
> because it took a good deal of time to do and a serious amount of fabric...my table area is large, i didn't want to disassemble it to try to figure out for next season which length of fabric went where...i rolled each section up and secured it with a safety pin and labeled the 3,6,9, and 12 pieces. then i stored it away in a plastic bin.
> ...


I really like this effect :3

And AmFatallyYours, I loved that you made the crepe paper look so uniform. I liked that look too from when you posted about it before


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love both!Great job!


----------

